# DDR/Czech Breeders Recommendations



## LookinginCO (Feb 1, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I'm helping a family friend locate a good breeder for his new family member. I've raised, shown and worked dogs for quite a few years, but GSD's aren't my breed so I told him I'd reach out and see if I can find some good recommendations.

He's looking for a DDR or Czech bred puppy who will be primarily a family companion so he's not looking for super high drive. He said he's not partial to either male or female, but does prefer a puppy over an adult. He's in Colorado, so someone local would be preferential but he is willing and able to travel for the right puppy. He said he's done a little looking himself and is just feeling overwhelmed and wants to find a great breeder with dogs that fit his needs. 

Thank you all in advance for any assistance you're able to offer!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Malinda Weber at Weberhaus. I have a pup of hers and could not be happier with him. The Czech and DDR lines are all basically working line dogs. However, in any litter, some pups will have less drive and can make fine pets. My little guy has excellent drive, but he can also be nice and chill in the house.

Weberhaus German Shepherds - Home


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Marsha Seck of Traumwolfen in North Platte NE has a litter that is predominantly Czech right now....Ebene, dam, is 3/4 or so Czech, goes back to my Basha who was a super super producer and great dog to live with....sire is a son of my 13 yr, 4 mo old Csabre who is DDR and WGR....pups look to be pretty dark to black sables....she is a few hours from CO in N Platte NE.

Both parents are tested DM free, and certified hips and elbows....dam has produced dogs already with certified hips and elbows as well.

Have seen a few pups from Ebene and all have had good temperament and decent to high drives.


Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a male almost 5mths old out of kleinenhain in KY, father is Enzo (almost a Mach2, other titles), x Gela v Parchimerland (imported from germany), 
3/4 ddr x 1/4 czech..all health clearances..this is my second from wanda, and as with the first one, just love him, easy to live with, smart, etc..Anyhow, I believe she has a sister to my "Ozzie" still available..Her website is Kleinenhain German Shepherds, she is also on Facebook.


----------



## Crunch Hardtack (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as your friend, looking for a medium drive GSD to be a companion and a dog to have fun working and exercising with . True Haus in Northern California breeds dogs from European working lines that may fit the bill. I called Cindy of True Haus a few weeks back and was impressed with her breeding knowledge and her eagerness to answer any questions I posed. She also mentioned to not hesitate calling or emailing True Haus with further questions I may have.

From my own experience, email is a crap shoot with them, as I sent two emails prior to calling; both lost in the ether apparently, as they never saw them. At the end of our conversation, Cindi asked for my email address, after which she sent me a confirmation note. Now all is copacetic in the Ether World between us.

I will most likely buy my next pup from them, as I feel totally confident of their breeding program and of their support after purchase.

German Shepherd Dog, True Haus Kennels


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

I have a 15 month old male from Wendelin Farm. He's an amazing pup. 


https://www.wendelinfarm.com/


https://www.facebook.com/wendelinkennel


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My nose work instructor has a wendlin pup and is very happy with her!


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

RZZNSTR said:


> I have a 15 month old male from Wendelin Farm. He's an amazing pup.
> 
> 
> https://www.wendelinfarm.com/
> ...


Who is your pups dam and sire?


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Crunch Hardtack said:


> I'm in the same boat as your friend, looking for a medium drive GSD to be a companion and a dog to have fun working and exercising with . True Haus in Northern California breeds dogs from European working lines that may fit the bill. I called Cindy of True Haus a few weeks back and was impressed with her breeding knowledge and her eagerness to answer any questions I posed. She also mentioned to not hesitate calling or emailing True Haus with further questions I may have.
> 
> From my own experience, email is a crap shoot with them, as I sent two emails prior to calling; both lost in the ether apparently, as they never saw them. At the end of our conversation, Cindi asked for my email address, after which she sent me a confirmation note. Now all is copacetic in the Ether World between us.
> 
> ...


I have a True Haus male that has been a real problem child. Pm me for more.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

???? how can you push your dogs as Czech when the male is 93.5% West German and only 6.6% Czech?????


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

zetti said:


> I have a True Haus male that has been a real problem child. Pm me for more.


Hey, PM me to please? I'd like to know what litter and issues please


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

...who is pushing their dogs as Czech?


----------



## LookinginCO (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the great suggestions! I'm sure he will be more than happy to look into them


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Julian G said:


> Who is your pups dam and sire?




Cert X Ginger


Cert z Kolovecskeho mlyna


Ginger von Wendelin


----------



## waveone (Jan 21, 2016)

RZZNSTR said:


> I have a 15 month old male from Wendelin Farm. He's an amazing pup.
> 
> 
> https://www.wendelinfarm.com/
> ...



I'm not certain if I would purchase an animal from that far away but I'll say this much, those are some beautiful GSD- wow! My wife loves the all- black dogs and Cert is quite the animal for certain. 

In looking and research we've decided that the DDR/Czech working line is the direction we would prefer. Now it's simply finding the correct breeder somewhere in or close to Texas


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

waveone said:


> I'm not certain if I would purchase an animal from that far away but I'll say this much, those are some beautiful GSD- wow! My wife loves the all- black dogs and Cert is quite the animal for certain.
> 
> In looking and research we've decided that the DDR/Czech working line is the direction we would prefer. Now it's simply finding the correct breeder somewhere in or close to Texas





Good luck in your search! My pup is solid black. Quite striking (at least I think so!)


----------



## waveone (Jan 21, 2016)

RZZNSTR said:


> Good luck in your search! My pup is solid black. Quite striking (at least I think so!)



Actually, I think you're thinking right. At one time I did not like the all black GSD primarily because that's not what I grew up with. They were working line animals, which were the dark sable and sable with some gray if memory serves. It was some time ago when I was younger. Fantastic animals.

Now however, since we are resolved on the Czech/DDR working line breed I like the all -black like Cert, or dark sable. I don't want to hi jack the thread but for informational purposes , what type of cost can I expect to have one shipped from what appears to be Canada or perhaps say the far NE to Texas ? 

Also in terms of having a dog shipped, which seems to be encouraged a bit here , what factors do you look for in determining the correct breeder and animal when you aren't always able to see the dog in person?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

what type of cost can I expect to have one shipped from what appears to be Canada or perhaps say the far NE to Texas ? 


maybe someone else can chime in here about the changed rules in vaccination regulations.

I believe the pup must have a rabies vaccine before entry into the USA .

that means that the pup will have a rabies vaccination long before it should -- and a re-vaccination will have to be done 

this is not entirely benign to the pup and can have health implications

OR

the conscientious breeder will hold on to the pup till 4 months (which is still early) when rabies can be given as per previous scheduling

this will mean added cost plus you have to trust that the breeder will be a partner in providing an enriched social experience for your pup - not just being warehoused.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

waveone said:


> Actually, I think you're thinking right. At one time I did not like the all black GSD primarily because that's not what I grew up with. They were working line animals, which were the dark sable and sable with some gray if memory serves. It was some time ago when I was younger. Fantastic animals.
> 
> Now however, since we are resolved on the Czech/DDR working line breed I like the all -black like Cert, or dark sable. I don't want to hi jack the thread but for informational purposes , what type of cost can I expect to have one shipped from what appears to be Canada or perhaps say the far NE to Texas ?
> 
> Also in terms of having a dog shipped, which seems to be encouraged a bit here , what factors do you look for in determining the correct breeder and animal when you aren't always able to see the dog in person?


I'm going to send you a PM.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Another vote for Malinda at Weberhaus.

We are bringing home a pup from her Darka/Tom litter in a few short months. 

I have nothing but great things to say about her. She's been great at keeping us up to date about the breeding and progress of her other dogs and been a great friend to chat with about dogs.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Another vote for Malinda at Weberhaus.
> 
> We are bringing home a pup from her Darka/Tom litter in a few short months.
> 
> I have nothing but great things to say about her. She's been great at keeping us up to date about the breeding and progress of her other dogs and been a great friend to chat with about dogs.


I'm sure looking forward to following your puppy!

I have a puppy from Malinda at Weberhaus. Raff is 13 weeks now, I think. You can see pics of him working on this site. I've had GSDs since 1991. My first was a police K9 that washed out after initial training.

After having so many dogs, I can say, unequivocally, that Raff is the best dog I have ever had the good fortune to have. He's the love of my life.

He's the rockstar of our IPO club. He's easy to live with, easy to train. I could go on about him all day. I could not be happier.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

A bit more about my Weberhaus puppy, if you all can stand it. We took him downtown today for some socialization. He doesn't get exposure to traffic, strange surfaces, etc at home or the club. 

He did great! He enjoyed his first elevator ride in the parking structure and took all of the sights and sounds in without a scintilla of hesitation. Being Raff, he wanted to greet every human he saw. He is super social with people, including children. I like a social dog. Personal preference. I've had enough dogs who were risks for accidental bites. 

I post all of this by way of saying I'm very happy with Raff's nerves. He's inquisitive and happy in strange environments. His drive remains accessible. IMO, he's a pup with sound nerves, which are genetic. 

Any questions about my Weberhaus pup, feel free to pm me. He's my favorite topic.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Look up Christine Kemper and Blackthorn kennels. She breeds type of dog you identified in terms of genetics, and she is one of few breeders that I would buy pup from sight unseen. Her knowledge of breed and genetics is extraordinary.


----------



## Dalton23 (Sep 1, 2016)

If you are still looking I would definitely recommend Wanda with Kleinen Hain. I also have a male from her, he is almost 7 months. Super smart, great personality high drive and a little goofy. I had him shipped and Wanda was great and in constant contact.


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

wolfstraum said:


> ???? how can you push your dogs as Czech when the male is 93.5% West German and only 6.6% Czech?????


How did they get that extra .1% too?


----------



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

i have an aritar bastet pup but that requires importing...


----------



## Lucina (Jan 7, 2017)

cliffson1 said:


> Look up Christine Kemper and Blackthorn kennels. She breeds type of dog you identified in terms of genetics, and she is one of few breeders that I would buy pup from sight unseen. Her knowledge of breed and genetics is extraordinary.


See my new Blackthorn puppy in the welcome mat. I could not be happier with her, and Christine is fantastic.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

zetti said:


> Malinda Weber at Weberhaus. I have a pup of hers and could not be happier with him. The Czech and DDR lines are all basically working line dogs. However, in any litter, some pups will have less drive and can make fine pets. My little guy has excellent drive, but he can also be nice and chill in the house.
> 
> Weberhaus German Shepherds - Home


I second this weberhaus recommendation even if his friend is looking for a pet, with lower drive. I have a pup from one of her stud dogs crossed to another breeders Czech bitch and he's pretty high drive. Nice off switch about half the time, if I'm lucky, but I couldn't be happier with him. He's getting better inside too every day. But malinda knows her dogs very well and would be able to pick a pup that suits the persons needs, and if she didn't have one she'd be honest about that and not sell him something that would end up being a bad match


----------

